# How to relieve stomach cramps caused by antibiotics?



## MyBoyHarper (Feb 28, 2007)

I'm on some antibiotics for my teeth (see otherthread) and my stomach is sensitive so almost all the antibiotics crampme and give me the D word. Besides Immodium, is there anything that canbe taken (besides other medications) to relieve the cramping? It getsreally severe sometimes, like earlier, and UGH is it painful!


----------



## missyscove (Feb 28, 2007)

Are you eating when you takemedications? You're supposed to eat with most medications tokeep it from going straight into your blood. 

Also, when you're taking antibiotics it's common to have yogurt toreplace the good bacteria. I'm not sure if that would helpthough. 

Good luck!


----------



## naturestee (Feb 28, 2007)

Yeah, yogurt should help with the D word. Or take acidophilus pills, it's the same stuff.

Have you tried Pepto Bismol?


----------



## MyBoyHarper (Feb 28, 2007)

Oooo, I forgot about yogurt! I'll be getting some this morning.

Angela, I haven't tried Pepto, it never even crossed my mind! I'llcheck in the cabinet and see if we have any. Thank you both!


----------



## seniorcats (Feb 28, 2007)

Do't forget to drink extra water so you don't dehydrate from the 'D'.


----------



## Snuggys Mom (Feb 28, 2007)

MBH, did you get an appointment with the dental clinic?

Don't want to scare you, but did you see this?

http://www.msnbc.msn.com/id/17372104/


----------



## MyBoyHarper (Feb 28, 2007)

*Runs away screaming* I barely slept last night over being so worried.

*Sigh* Well, the pain in my temple and face is getting better, now thatI am on antibiotics. I'm on the phone now with the doctor. I have toget my doctor to fax over a referral to the charity hospital and thenwait one week. In one week I have to call back and they'll tell me ifI've been approved to go. If approved, i just make the appointment andgo.


----------



## Snuggys Mom (Feb 28, 2007)

Sorry!

You should be fine now that you're on antibiotics. I hope you can get it taken care of soon.


----------



## Snuggys Mom (Feb 28, 2007)

Do you have any dental schools near you? They often do procedures for little or no money.


----------



## MyBoyHarper (Feb 28, 2007)

*Snuggys Mom wrote: *


> You should be fine now that you're on antibiotics.


You're just saying that to make me feel better. :cry3

I've been so scared that I am going to die or something, my friend evenoffered to escort me to the hospital for x-rays or blood work orsomething. But I have no insurance, so my only choice is to wait tohear back from the charity hospital.

Stupid tooth, it definitely isn't helping my anxiety attacks.


----------



## Snuggys Mom (Feb 28, 2007)

*MyBoyHarper wrote: *


> *Snuggys Mom wrote: *
> 
> 
> > You should be fine now that you're on antibiotics.
> ...


No, I'm not, I promise! The bacteria is what causes realproblems, and the antibiotics will keep it in check.


----------



## AngelnSnuffy (Feb 28, 2007)

MBH, don't worry about those rare stories youheard. You'll be fine, you're not gonna die. You'redoing exactly what you should be! Good Luck. If itwas me, I would be scared. I hate getting extractions.:nerves1


----------



## MyBoyHarper (Feb 28, 2007)

Okay, I called my doctor and they are supposedto be faxing the referral over to the charity hospital today. I'm goingto call the charity hospital in the morning and make sure they got it.Once they get it, I'll know something in 7 days.

*Crosses fingers*


----------

